# torrington disassembly



## rickyd (Dec 16, 2014)

does anyone know how to get this pedal apart without grinding? anyone sell replacement shafts? thanks


 rick


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

Unfortunately that pedal does not come apart further than it is now. I've cleaned/degreased then forced fresh grease into the bearings...about the best that can be done.


----------



## rickyd (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like the Torrington Meteor type pedal. I'd blast it with WD-40 until clean, then run a mixture of grease with a bit of medium weight oil into the bearings.


----------

